# 2 headed man costume very funny



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Very funny, victoria! Very funny, victoria! I'll bet there were some curious on-lookers in THAT parking lot. Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh! That would have been so funny to see!~


----------

